# Shimano Deore DX left shifter replacement?



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi,

I am in the process ofd restoring my 30 year old bike. It has Shimano Deore DX shift (3 front/7 rear). After a lot of cleaning and replacing cables the rear shift is OK but it seems the front shift lever has a problem. It jumps from the largest gear straight to the smallest. With upshifts it hits the middle gear fine. 

I have looked at replacements on eBay but there are no shift levers. Only brake levers and derailleurs.

Does anybody know if another series will fit or can I replace the current one with any 3 gear Shimano shift? Are they all all the same?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

eBay search results show 6 sets of MT-62 Shimano DX thumbshifters. $64-$125. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

Did you mean something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sh...189457?hash=item3617c793d1:g:R6wAAOSwY3BZD9wl

I just looked and I don't think these are mine. Mine has up and down levers.Here are (bad) pictures:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

So yours are DX trigger shifters, not DX thumb shifters.

Do you want to keep your bike period correct, or just have a bike that shifts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

Not necessarily period as long as the shifts work halfways OK. It seems there are some Deore XT sets for 50-80 on eBay. Are there any more modern ones that are recommended?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

XT trigger shifters (and DX trigger shifters) are fine as long as the grease inside hasn’t turned to cement. It hardens over time and the little pawls and springs stop engaging and releasing.

If you’re so inclined, you can clean the old grease out of your current shifters and re-lube them if that’s the problem.

Your shifters are integrated into your brake levers, so finding exact replacements may take time on eBay. If you want to replace shifters and brake levers, that’s easier. It all depends on how much time, money, & patience you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

1 cog frog said:


> XT trigger shifters (and DX trigger shifters) are fine as long as the grease inside hasn't turned to cement. It hardens over time and the little pawls and springs stop engaging and releasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that was the problem. They barely moved. With a lot of degreaser I got them moving again but the middle position of the front gear still gets skipped. Otherwise the shift feels very good again.

One last question: I am not very familiar with replacing bike components. Is it a fair assumption that Shimano 3/7 speed levers should work on my bike? do they all shift in similar ways?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes, any Shimano 3/7 speed will work. Also make sure that the brake levers match your type of brakes. Likely you have cantilever brakes, which are considered short pull, so you need cantilever brake levers. Long pull, or v-brake levers won’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

1 cog frog said:


> Yes, any Shimano 3/7 speed will work. Also make sure that the brake levers match your type of brakes. Likely you have cantilever brakes, which are considered short pull, so you need cantilever brake levers. Long pull, or v-brake levers won't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's definitely something to consider and I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

If you end up replacing those shifters, I like to have em. I have had many of those and had good results taking them apart to get them working again


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

rob_ralph said:


> If you end up replacing those shifters, I like to have em. I have had many of those and had good results taking them apart to get them working again


OK. I'll let you know. You can have them if you pay shipping. Still looking so far. Seems there are more Deore XT than Deore DX parts out there so I may go that route.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

Your photo looks like DX levers with XT (M095) push/pull shifters. They may also be M560 LX shifters. I believe DX shifters were all push/push.

You can easily work with the pawl that is giving you trouble with the shifter. 9 times out of 10, working the pawl back and forth loosens it up. This video should help you (different shifter)


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

katsup said:


> Your photo looks like DX levers with XT (M095) push/pull shifters. They may also be M560 LX shifters. I believe DX shifters were all push/push.
> 
> You can easily work with the pawl that is giving you trouble with the shifter. 9 times out of 10, working the pawl back and forth loosens it up. This video should help you (different shifter)


DX did have those, they were #M075


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

rob_ralph said:


> DX did have those, they were #M075


Oh thanks, must of been short lived. I see photos of them by searching.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

efsefwww said:


> OK. I'll let you know. You can have them if you pay shipping. Still looking so far. Seems there are more Deore XT than Deore DX parts out there so I may go that route.


:thumbsup: would you consider a trade?
I have a set of Deore DX M-071 on an old Alpinestar that are fully functional, actually rode it yesterday. Pics attached......


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

katsup said:


> Oh thanks, must of been short lived. I see photos of them by searching.


Yes, unfortunately short, DX was a good line. They may have been distributed more in Europe/UK, I see them available frequently from over there.....not so much here


----------



## efsefwww (Apr 30, 2020)

katsup said:


> Your photo looks like DX levers with XT (M095) push/pull shifters. They may also be M560 LX shifters. I believe DX shifters were all push/push.
> 
> You can easily work with the pawl that is giving you trouble with the shifter. 9 times out of 10, working the pawl back and forth loosens it up. This video should help you (different shifter)


I think I have worked it out. I had to fiddle with the cable tension (very loose) and the inner limit screw (take it in further than usually recommended) and now it seems to work. Seems the shifter is good after all.


----------

